#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-23
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas noches a todos
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
<darkness51> buenas tarde hiko_hitokiri
#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-24
<hiko_hitokiri> darkness51, que hay
<darkness51> hiko_hitokiri: nada bueno... todo tranquilo de momento
<hiko_hitokiri> ta bien yo ando terminando lo de las camisas que no me termina de convencer
#ubuntu-sv 2010-11-26
 * hiko_hitokiri is away: en la weba
#ubuntu-sv 2011-11-25
<stiven> stiven
<stiven> hello
